# pork butt question



## celticgladiator (Jul 26, 2010)

i have read about searing a brisket before smoking. is this advised on a pork butt for added flavor? i figure someone here has some experience with this and could give me some advise.


----------



## guvna (Jul 26, 2010)

i've never heard of anyone searing a butt. surely it would add some flavor though... mine have always come out great w/o searing so i've never tried. in fact, i've never seared anything before smoking it.


----------



## ronp (Jul 26, 2010)

I do it all the time.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 26, 2010)

Never tried searing anything before smokin, But I will try anything one time, twice if I like it !


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 26, 2010)

i may give it a shot then. just wanted to make sure i wasnt going to ruin a butt in doing so. let it kiss the flames and then the smoke!


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 26, 2010)

If you try it let us (me)  know how it works. Never tried it....


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 26, 2010)

i think i'm going to do a butt in a week or so. have one in the freezer. i'll be sure to post pics when i do.


----------



## ecducit (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd wondered that myself, since that IS what you do to any roast before going into an oven or a slow cooker.  I looked at the Boston Butt going into my smoker yesterday and told it "I should sear you."

Might contribute to better "bark" on the outside?

Maybe greater moisture retention and a juicier product?

You might've just created a new "secret" to greater smoking success.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 28, 2010)

it's my understanding that searing retaining moisture is a myth but i would think it would add another level of flavor to the finished product. i'm sure its been done a lot as people do it with brisket all the time. one way to find out i guess,


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 28, 2010)

Isn't pork fun??? Good times!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think that searing the butt would provide a whole new level of flavor... I'm doing a whole shoulder this weekend for a camping trip... I'm going to sear the smaller part and give it a shot... I should have some great pictures for y'all mid next week.

The only issue i see with this is "to rub or not to rub"... I'm thinking that if I use a rub on it and throw it on the grill to get the sear on it, won't the sugar in the rub burn and leave a crappy taste on it? I love my rub and I love a good bark so this is crucial for me... Do i sear it, then rub it, then smoke it? do i use a rub with no sugar in? Does anyone have any input on this??? This is new territory for me!


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 28, 2010)

maybe try the turbinado sugar if your not already?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2010)

Searing your Pork Butt will give it some extra flavor.

Backing up to close to the fire will sear your Butt & more than likely cause some pain.

Bear


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 28, 2010)

realtorterry said:


> maybe try the turbinado sugar if your not already?


Turbinado Sugar??? Forgive my ignorance but please explain...


----------



## johnnybigsmoke (Jul 28, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Searing your Pork Butt will give it some extra flavor.
> 
> Backing up to close to the fire will sear your Butt & more than likely cause some pain.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the heads up, Bear... Knowing me, this is going to be a very real possibility this weekend!!!


----------

